# JARCS doesn't work anymore?



## AkitoCubing (Jul 11, 2016)

I tried to access http://laire.dy.fi/jarcs/ just now to practice solving the cross, but it seems that the site is down. Are there any substitutes that have the same function as JARCS?


----------



## ch_ts (Jul 11, 2016)

I think it's in transition right now, to be taken over by stachu
See this thread:
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/just-another-rubiks-cube-solver.9229/


----------



## AkitoCubing (Jul 13, 2016)

ch_ts said:


> I think it's in transition right now, to be taken over by stachu
> See this thread:
> https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/just-another-rubiks-cube-solver.9229/


I see. Thanks for the information.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 13, 2016)

Johannes seems interested in transferring but doesn't go on Speedsolving too often.
If someone has other contact info for him, please PM it to me so we can get this back up and running! Thanks.


----------



## ch_ts (Jul 13, 2016)

cstimer.net has a cross solver, you could try that in the meantime


----------



## AkitoCubing (Jul 16, 2016)

ch_ts said:


> cstimer.net has a cross solver, you could try that in the meantime


I'm not sure how it works. I can't solve the cross with the given moves.


----------



## ch_ts (Jul 16, 2016)

scramble:
B2 F2 R2 F2 D' U' B2 U R2 B2 U' F' R2 D L2 U L B2 F

In the "solve cross" window it says:
D(ec): F' R U L2
U(ec): z2 D2 F B' D F' R'
L(ec): z' D F R B' R2 L
R(ec): z L2 U R' F D
F(ec): x' D F2 U2 B2 R
B(ec): x F D' F' B' R

If you copy the scramble into alg.cubing.net, and let's take the 2nd one: z2 D2 F B' D F' R'
you can see that it solves the white cross (white was originally Up)

If I click on R(ec), now it says:
D(ec): F' R U L2
U(ec): z2 D2 F B' D F' R'
L(ec): z' D F R B' R2 L 
R(ec): z F U' L F' R' D F'
F(ec): x' D F2 U2 B2 R 
B(ec): x F D' F' B' R

so this means that z F U' L F' R' D F' is a solution for extended cross on red, which was originally on the R side.

Crosses are all solved on Down. Yeah, so that's it.


----------



## AkitoCubing (Jul 17, 2016)

ch_ts said:


> scramble:
> B2 F2 R2 F2 D' U' B2 U R2 B2 U' F' R2 D L2 U L B2 F
> 
> In the "solve cross" window it says:
> ...


If I have white at the bottom (and I want to solve the white cross), do I use the D solution?


----------



## ch_ts (Jul 17, 2016)

yes that's correct


----------



## deadcat (Oct 12, 2016)

Any news? I miss the Roux block solver


----------



## AkshatBadSolver (Oct 13, 2016)

Yeah, any news? 

I loved that thing.


----------

